# Duck Sauce Big Bad Wolf



## RiffWraith (Jun 26, 2018)

I searched, and came up with a few results, such as this:



and this:

http://www.amazon (www.amazon).com/Big-Bad-Wolf-Radio-Edit/dp/B005TO792E

Anyone have any idea why it is the artwork for the Star Wars 'Phantom Menace' soundtrack?


----------

